# Why such a high turnover?



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Might be me, but is there a higher turnover on newer skiffs lately? I understand people wanting to upgrade larger / smaller etc, but why so many that are 1 owner and 2 years or less old and some look to have never been used. Maybe it just seems surprising to me because I don't venture into the classified section a whole lot anymore.
Ideas/Opinions?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2017)

LowHydrogen said:


> Might be me, but is there a higher turnover on newer skiffs lately? I understand people wanting to upgrade larger / smaller etc, but why so many that are 1 owner and 2 years or less old and some look to have never been used. Maybe it just seems surprising to me because I don't venture into the classified section a whole lot anymore.
> Ideas/Opinions?


I wonder if people don't either do enough research or perhaps don't sea trial their choices and then discover that the skiff just isn't the right fit for their needs?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Poling around and casting flies at fish is a very romantic idea. I think a lot of people get into it after a few trips with a guide or friends and then quickly realize they it's not as easy as they thought. The learning curve is steep, poling is hard work, and even small boats require constant upkeep.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Divorce


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

They are small, easy to tow and store and the ones with high turnover are typically some of the relatively inexpensive ones which make it prime first time boater candy. So the barrier to entry is small but the practicality of a small limited use boat, especially when there is open water of a bay and friends and family that get left ashore give them a reality check.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

The economy is much weaker than what the lame stream media would have yall believe also. Loss of income makes a lot of things have to go away.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm also surprised to see new skiffs being sold without much use. I'm 65 years old and realize that caring for a skiff after all day fishing is tiring..
But after a good nights sleep, the excitement and thrill of the hunt returns. No doubt having a skiff requires dedication, and expense, perhaps after a few years


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

tjtfishon said:


> They are small, easy to tow and store and the ones with high turnover are typically some of the relatively inexpensive ones which make it prime first time boater candy. So the barrier to entry is small but the practicality of a small limited use boat, especially when there is open water of a bay and friends and family that get left ashore give them a reality check.


I was in that situation with having to decide who gets to go fishing. It really bothered me so I wouldn't even go at all. I sold my micro and bought a 21 hewes redfisher. Now no one wants to go and the wifes always working. I can't win LOL


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I was in that situation with having to decide who gets to go fishing. It really bothered me so I wouldn't even go at all. I sold my micro and bought a 21 hewes redfisher. Now no one wants to go and the wifes always working. I can't win LOL


I'll go with you dude! The first boat I ever stepped on was a 16' redfisher, have a soft spot for them.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

jmrodandgun offered the best reasons for high turnover, if there is high turnover. Casting flies at shallow salt water fish is not for everyone. Consistently finding fish to cast to is very difficult and requires years of experience on the water and knowledge of fish species behavior. If you are a weekend warrior the difficulty is exponential given weather, tides, lack of clear skies, and crowded water. I only took up sight casting from skiffs after years of wading in saltwater and casting with lures all along the Texas coast. I, and most other people that use the fly rod to cast to shallow fish do so for the challenge. Most are what could be called type A personalities. I would not call what I do a relaxing way to spend the weekend, in fact a lot of the time it is boring and hard work pushing the skiff around. But of course when you find fish it is all worth the effort or we would not do it. Who but crazy people would hunt for the ten percent of fish in shallow clear water when ninety percent of the fish are behind you. It really doesn't make sense.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Fishing in the Bahamas for bonefish and permit fueled my obsession .. and I promised myself when I retired I'd get a flats skiff and have some.. Being type A+ I'm dedicated and enjoying the pursuit. I have hung up the fly rods for the time being.. as the waters I can fish are not as condusive


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

.... sight fishing is hard near Bradenton .. but I'm having fun with soft bait jigs etc.. Just being in the water is very special .. at 65, I'll do this until I'm too tired to flush and clean the boat afterwards..


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Poling around and casting flies at fish is a very romantic idea. I think a lot of people get into it after a few trips with a guide or friends and then quickly realize they it's not as easy as they thought. The learning curve is steep, poling is hard work, and even small boats require constant upkeep.


That's what I was thinking. Lot of work, lot of money, and not seeing the numbers that were expected.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Maybe I'll find someone to pole me around? I never wanted to buy a trolling motor.. but just did as I fish alone most of the time.. I walk and wade in the Bahamas and can sight fish but I'm not able to in my homewaters, so I'm adapting


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

In a simple answer to the original post, no. Every once in a while someone makes a post asking this, I did once years ago, but there is always a large turnover in boats. Ours are cheap to buy and easy to sell, so there are always newer skiffs for sale for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Too many models today. Divorce, income, me too's, thought it was easy, thought it was cool, can't find anyone to go, just to name a few reasons.


----------



## SC Bill (Jul 22, 2017)

Not only lack of disposable income...
Lack of "disposable time" to go fishing for more than an hour or two.

The sport (fishing skinny water from a skiff) has exploded with a lot of young folks enjoying time on the water. But, I think many grossly underestimate the time required to drive to the landing, launch, motor to a fishing spot, troll/pole/fish and then return. Skinny fishing eats into quality family time much more so than a round of 18 at the links.

Perhaps they got their first taste of the skinny fishing with a guide and said I can do this and save a ton of cash. What they don't see/realize is all the effort the guide put into the fishing day (and after) getting everything ready before meeting the client. A LOT OF TIME AND EFFORT!

But, even with the many gently used skiffs for sale, manufacturers still have lead times measured in months for a new custom spec'd boat.


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Might be me, but is there a higher turnover on newer skiffs lately? I understand people wanting to upgrade larger / smaller etc, but why so many that are 1 owner and 2 years or less old and some look to have never been used. Maybe it just seems surprising to me because I don't venture into the classified section a whole lot anymore.
> Ideas/Opinions?



I've had my Hewes Redfisher for over 22 years now.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

That's the exact reason I built a shadowcast and kept my old action craft. If my wife and teenage kids want to go fishing or to the sand bar take the bigger boat. I want to go pole a flat and fly fishing I take the shadowcast. The only downside is at registration time


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

weekend warrior type A checking in lol...call me crazy but there's something oddly relaxing and rewarding about poling a buddy, the girlfriend, or my dad around for a few hours on a Saturday/Sunday morning. sure getting a fish to hand makes it that much better but even just finding and stalking those fish is exciting enough to keep me and those who fish with me coming back for more


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2017)

commtrd said:


> The economy is much weaker than what the lame stream media would have yall believe also. Loss of income makes a lot of things have to go away.


Not sure if I agree with commtrd. Stock mkt. at historic highs, fuel prices at a reasonable level, unemployment low, inflation low.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm the worst! 4 HB's and one Maverick. I seem to change my mind about once a year on what I want.


----------



## oysterhsdr (Feb 21, 2017)

I have an opinion on this too; sometimes I think the idea of something is cooler than the act of doing it, plus it also seems that people also fall in love with the gear rather than the act as well. It may be the instagram society where you look at tons of pictures of the flyrod positioned perfectly on the bow of a super sweet skiff, or the guy hand releasing a stud redfish, with his flyrod in his mouth, right by the logo of his skiff. In my experience fishing favors the stubborn and diligent, that endure the "boring" stretches where you're getting scorched by the sun because you know if you keep trying you may catch that awesome fish..... sometimes you do, but often times you don't.

One of the older guys I look up to the most in the way they've structured their life as a whole has a 1542 alumacraft, powered by a 20hp Tohatsu and probably catches more redfish then anyone else I personally know, he also has no social media and just does it for the satisfaction and accomplishment of itself, as a 32 year old myself it's crazy that few people seem to live in the moment and enjoy the present as they are trying to capture it on their phone.

Long story short is I think folks buy these skiffs, and a year and a half later it has only moved out of the garage a handful of times and they decide to sell, which is great for a guy that intends to have one of these skiffs one day.... until then I'll keep having near death experiences in my gheenoe haha! I feel that the important thing is getting out on the water and experiencing life, no matter what type of boat your on, or rod and reel your throwing.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

What I see a lot in the people around me is the owner has a boat loan. If they can get a brand new skiff for the same payment they do so. Some do not mind to keep paying the payment instead of paying it off.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

oysterhsdr said:


> I have an opinion on this too; sometimes I think the idea of something is cooler than the act of doing it, plus it also seems that people also fall in love with the gear rather than the act as well. It may be the instagram society where you look at tons of pictures of the flyrod positioned perfectly on the bow of a super sweet skiff, or the guy hand releasing a stud redfish, with his flyrod in his mouth, right by the logo of his skiff. In my experience fishing favors the stubborn and diligent, that endure the "boring" stretches where you're getting scorched by the sun because you know if you keep trying you may catch that awesome fish..... sometimes you do, but often times you don't.
> 
> One of the older guys I look up to the most in the way they've structured their life as a whole has a 1542 alumacraft, powered by a 20hp Tohatsu and probably catches more redfish then anyone else I personally know, he also has no social media and just does it for the satisfaction and accomplishment of itself, as a 32 year old myself it's crazy that few people seem to live in the moment and enjoy the present as they are trying to capture it on their phone.
> 
> Long story short is I think folks buy these skiffs, and a year and a half later it has only moved out of the garage a handful of times and they decide to sell, which is great for a guy that intends to have one of these skiffs one day.... until then I'll keep having near death experiences in my gheenoe haha! I feel that the important thing is getting out on the water and experiencing life, no matter what type of boat your on, or rod and reel your throwing.


Well said


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Scott said:


> I've had my Hewes Redfisher for over 22 years now.


Love it! I too buy and hold whether it's a truck or skiff. I just love getting on the water period. Hopefully my next boat is a Dorado23....


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Maybe it is that they later find out there new boat actually does NOT: "cut right through 3 foot chop while staying completely dry, gets on plane in 5"(actually heard this about a maverick on a for sale thread lol), floats in 4", and is as stable as a barge", Etc. A lot of it is comical but some people believe it.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Here is an example of this difficult sport. After an hour boat ride with wind gusting to thirty mph, this guy made a good back hand cast to a red fish and we watched the red chomp the fly. That was the only good shot he had that day. He would say it was worth it.
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iGOnmqtG79r9h


On a day like that you take what you can get! And your buddy has a beautiful trout set! Awesome video. I'd like to see some more. If you have a link to your page share it with us. I'd love to see some more action. Nothing like watching fly fishing videos at work, instead of working. haha I feel people that go out with a guide, they think exactly what y'all are saying. "I can do this, it's simple." False. You have to have time, patience, responsibility, and some spending money that your wife doesn't mind you using on fishing stuff instead of getting the yard sodded. I know a guide in the area I fish. He has lost a pretty good bit of his clients that own houses in the area because they are going and buying bay boats, because they have been going with him for years and they think they can do it themselves and save money. But then they go drop 30 to 70k on a bay boat. I don't agree with that logic. But back on the turnover discussion, it is a common thing to see very new boats for sale for the exact number they paid for them. Most won't sell for that so they take a huge hit. I think it's a multitude of things. Job loss, can't get people to go, it's not as easy as they thought it was gonna be, etc. I recently bought a Pro from a guy on here out of LA. Awesome dude. His reason, he loves spending time with his kids. And they love to deer hunt, which I do too. They aren't too fond of the fishing. I'm sure when they get older and he teaches them how to fly fish he be getting back into it. I promised him I'd be coming to LA to pole him around if he shows me where the fish are in the swamp! I'm lucky enough to have a wife that loves to fish more than me, and she is getting better and better at it which is awesome to watch unfold. I don't really have many friends that fish the way I do so I have certain people I'm calling when I'm getting ready to make a run. And I have a skiff so it's not a hassle load and unload alone, fish alone, and clean alone.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

I think all the previous opinions are definitely valid. I also believe it may have something to do with how ridiculously expensive bay boats have become as many people still raising kids just can't afford to or won't spend that amount of money for a family sized bay boat. So they buy the less expensive skiff and then realize later it just does not work for them. Personally, I am downsizing with my last boat being a 20' Sterling which I fished for 8+ years and now I will be picking up my new BT Mosquito this Friday!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Palma Sola said:


> I'm also surprised to see new skiffs being sold without much use. I'm 65 years old and realize that caring for a skiff after all day fishing is tiring..
> But after a good nights sleep, the excitement and thrill of the hunt returns. No doubt having a skiff requires dedication, and expense, perhaps after a few years


I concur!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

All good points. I'll simply add that this has nothing to do with skiffs. Go read any boating forum and check out the classifieds. Every boat type in the world has this same thing going on. And FWIW its not some new trend either. This has been going on with boat owners forever.....lol


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

sjrobin said:


> Yeah that trout set was all he could do with a fish swimming straight at him even after the take. The toughest fish to get a hook set on. Use the strip, the rod, and back up with the push pole or any other method to get tight.
> 
> http://gulfcoastedgellc.com/ link to more video reports for Deepsouthfly
> 
> To be clear I am not bored with sight fishing. I am at my best on shallow salt water and like nearly all good fish finders I like being on the water as much as anything I have experienced in life.


You didn't ditch the HB Pro did you? Or is that your buddy's Gordon?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> All good points. I'll simply add that this has nothing to do with skiffs. Go read any boating forum and check out the classifieds. Every boat type in the world has this same thing going on. And FWIW its not some new trend either. This has been going on with boat owners forever.....lol


There will be a more than normal surge of skiffs for sale the next ten years or so as baby boomers fade away. So hang on thirty something's the sales are starting.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

sjrobin said:


> No that is my previous skiff. That was the day of the fuel filter problem on the Pro.


Right on.

Need to get on the water with you again.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Also, a lot of folks unload once engine warranty is up...


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

sjrobin said:


> There will be a more than normal surge of skiffs for sale the next ten years or so as baby boomers fade away. So hang on thirty something's the sales are starting.


Are you saying I am getting too old to pole a skiff around much longer?......dang your not far off that's why my fishing buddies are young studs.....lol


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Very interesting to read what drives us all to fish and be on water.. I cane pole fished for bream as a kid, and as I grew up I had responsibilities that took me away from fishing. My vacations when I could take one was to go somewhere near the water.. I discovered later that I got really sea sick in big water.. My friend gave me an old 5 weight rod and suggested I find a nice trout river...then came bone fishing with my friend Garon on Acklins island and that really stuck.. Now I'm retired.. bought a small condo in Bradenton with a dock, and bought a skiff as a crusty old senior.. learning to tie good knots, study the tides, and run a skiff has given me a second life.. and a new perspective on things.. life. Fortunately I could afford it after working 45 years. There is no hope for a better past, that's done and gone. It's tomorrow that awaits us all.. When I sit on my poling platform, and my skiff drifts on the flats the feeling is incredible, and some of my youth returns.. what a priveledge it is to be able to escape on the water..


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

@Palma Sola wish I could give your post 2 likes!


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> jmrodandgun offered the best reasons for high turnover, if there is high turnover. Casting flies at shallow salt water fish is not for everyone. Consistently finding fish to cast to is very difficult and requires years of experience on the water and knowledge of fish species behavior. If you are a weekend warrior the difficulty is exponential given weather, tides, lack of clear skies, and crowded water. I only took up sight casting from skiffs after years of wading in saltwater and casting with lures all along the Texas coast. I, and most other people that use the fly rod to cast to shallow fish do so for the challenge. Most are what could be called type A personalities. I would not call what I do a relaxing way to spend the weekend, in fact a lot of the time it is boring and hard work pushing the skiff around. But of course when you find fish it is all worth the effort or we would not do it. Who but crazy people would hunt for the ten percent of fish in shallow clear water when ninety percent of the fish are behind you. It really doesn't make sense.


sjrobin said it best ^^^^^


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm now high in mountains in Oregon with my wife's family and my son.. I love it there, but I can't wait to get back to my skiff on Palma Sola in late September.. Just had my 100 hour service, and got a few small adjustments to my skiff. The hardest part, was buying a trolling motor. I fish by myself most of the time, and was tired of running off fish every time I cranked up my motor to move. 
I hope I did the right thing, and I really liked the open and uncluttered deck.. 
In Bradenton lots of fly fisherman have trolling motors and I'm adapting.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Ckirk57 said:


> I'm the worst! 4 HB's and one Maverick. I seem to change my mind about once a year on what I want.


Don't feel bad, I'm not much better.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Ckirk57 said:


> I'm the worst! 4 HB's and one Maverick. I seem to change my mind about once a year on what I want.


ha! there are worse habits to have.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

It always seems like there is something better, or different that might fit your style and needs with a little more versatility. That of course is until you pull the trigger and realize you f'd up. Some of us can't leave well enough alone.

For example, those skinny water skiffs don't do great off the beach. Once you sell to get something that handles the beach a little better you realize the compromise has more limitations than you had imagined.

Same reason I have gone between 4 remote and 4 tiller skiffs. For the record in done with tillers.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> There will be a more than normal surge of skiffs for sale the next ten years or so as baby boomers fade away. So hang on thirty something's the sales are starting.


as long as one of them has a well maintained Contender 24 Sport for a decent price


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

B


Palma Sola said:


> Very interesting to read what drives us all to fish and be on water.. I cane pole fished for bream as a kid, and as I grew up I had responsibilities that took me away from fishing. My vacations when I could take one was to go somewhere near the water.. I discovered later that I got really sea sick in big water.. My friend gave me an old 5 weight rod and suggested I find a nice trout river...then came bone fishing with my friend Garon on Acklins island and that really stuck.. Now I'm retired.. bought a small condo in Bradenton with a dock, and bought a skiff as a crusty old senior.. learning to tie good knots, study the tides, and run a skiff has given me a second life.. and a new perspective on things.. life. Fortunately I could afford it after working 45 years. There is no hope for a better past, that's done and gone. It's tomorrow that awaits us all.. When I sit on my poling platform, and my skiff drifts on the flats the feeling is incredible, and some of my youth returns.. what a priveledge it is to be able to escape on the water..


Beautifully stated. Love the life, brother!


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

el9surf said:


> Don't feel bad, I'm not much better.


I've had my 1542 Alumacraft Jon boat for a few years now and I found myself using it 10 times more than my fancy skiffs. My HB's would sit in the garage and I'd be out fishing the Jon boat. I just like the not worrying about destroying it in Ozello and the aluminum hasn't scared off and fish yet. Hell I even had some shots at Tarpon on fly in the thing.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

sjrobin said:


> There will be a more than normal surge of skiffs for sale the next ten years or so as baby boomers fade away. So hang on thirty something's the sales are starting.


That's exactly what is happening to the Harley market; both new and resale are in the toilet.


----------



## oysterhsdr (Feb 21, 2017)

Ckirk57 said:


> I've had my 1542 Alumacraft Jon boat for a few years now and I found myself using it 10 times more than my fancy skiffs. My HB's would sit in the garage and I'd be out fishing the Jon boat. I just like the not worrying about destroying it in Ozello and the aluminum hasn't scared off and fish yet. Hell I even had some shots at Tarpon on fly in the thing.


What outboard do you have on your 1542?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Poling around and casting flies at fish is a very romantic idea. I think a lot of people get into it after a few trips with a guide or friends and then quickly realize they it's not as easy as they thought. The learning curve is steep, poling is hard work, and even small boats require constant upkeep.


This. You have to be a little bit of a masochist to climb the learning curve that is required to learn how to pole, spot fish, throw a fly, and ultimately bring fish to hand. AND...finding a good fly fishing / skiff poling buddy basically means you have to find another masochist who is willing to make that journey with you or is an experienced angler who has done it but has the patience to bring you along. AND...then you have to both be willing to spend as much time on the back of the boat as you do the front of the boat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2017)

sjrobin said:


> Here is an example of this difficult sport. After an hour boat ride with wind gusting to thirty mph, this guy made a good back hand cast to a red fish and we watched the red chomp the fly. That was the only good shot he had that day. He would say it was worth it.
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iGOnmqtG79r9h


Great video, there is definitely a great sense of accomplishment when you D.Y.I.


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

oysterhsdr said:


> What outboard do you have on your 1542?


25hp Mercury 4 stroke tiller 15" shaft, not trim and tilt so it just bounces off the rocks.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Palma Sola has hit the 'ol nail on the head. I busted my backside off working since a very young age and I too, cannot find a more peaceful place on Earth than on the water. I am truly blessed !!!


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

Awesome thread guys! I started out on my dads Osborn bass boat with a Suzuki 40 back in the 80's and have been hooked ever since. My first boat was a Carolina Skiff DLX17 Fished it for years and sold it for the new Mako Pro16Skiff. It was a decent boat for the money. Then I sold it to get into the Micro skiff action. Built a Ankona Shadowcast 16 center console. Thought it would be the best thing ever for my shallow water fishing. Guess what? They aren't designed for 300lb men in their forties to be weekend warriors! I sold it and just went back to the basics. I just bought a new Carolina Skiff j16 with a 40 horse Suzuki center console pre rig for $13200 and it catches the same amount of fish as anything I have ever been in. They are built like higher end boats now. My console has a lock so does my live well. I will upload some pics this weekend. Ton of boat for the money. No way could I justify building another micro skiff. A lot of this turn over has to do with many factors. I am working more hours now in my forties than I did at 20 years old. Not much down time. Also 99% of these skiff have a loan payment every month. Then you have to pay for insurance and upkeep! A boat is like having a second residence to pay for. Talk about expensive now I am looking to buy a fishing residence in ENP! No wonder we can't get ahead!!! When I am boatless I feel like something is not right with my life, when I have a boat I have to find time to use it!! Tight Lines! Awesome Thread


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

Palma Sola said:


> Very interesting to read what drives us all to fish and be on water.. I cane pole fished for bream as a kid, and as I grew up I had responsibilities that took me away from fishing. My vacations when I could take one was to go somewhere near the water.. I discovered later that I got really sea sick in big water.. My friend gave me an old 5 weight rod and suggested I find a nice trout river...then came bone fishing with my friend Garon on Acklins island and that really stuck.. Now I'm retired.. bought a small condo in Bradenton with a dock, and bought a skiff as a crusty old senior.. learning to tie good knots, study the tides, and run a skiff has given me a second life.. and a new perspective on things.. life. Fortunately I could afford it after working 45 years. There is no hope for a better past, that's done and gone. It's tomorrow that awaits us all.. When I sit on my poling platform, and my skiff drifts on the flats the feeling is incredible, and some of my youth returns.. what a priveledge it is to be able to escape on the water..


@Palma Sola - The inner me wants to print this and frame it on the wall. Nice job of summing up what this sport is all about. I couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks all. I hope our paths can cross down the road. I'll be back in late October.. trying to sell the homestead up north ...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

fishicaltherapist said:


> Palma Sola has hit the 'ol nail on the head. I busted my backside off working since a very young age and I too, cannot find a more peaceful place on Earth than on the water. I am truly blessed !!!


True for some people being on the water is therapeutic, but you don't need a $60k skiff to relax on the water.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

sjrobin said:


> True for some people being on the water is therapeutic, but you don't need a $60k skiff to relax on the water.


Amen brother! What's even worse is seeing a nice place on the water that doesnt even have a boat lift for crying out loud. That, to me, defies logic.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Megalops said:


> Amen brother! What's even worse is seeing a nice place on the water that doesnt even have a boat lift for crying out loud. That, to me, defies logic.


That's funny.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Our very simple condo is 1350 sq feet.. and when they allowed me build a reasonable dock and lift out back I bought it.. my neighbor has a Jupiter bay boat, and it's worth more than our condos. I'm not jealous of those folks that have nice things.... Who did we elect as President anyway? Haha


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

You're living the dream palma sola! What's it like going out your slider, clicking the switch, _whir whir whir...and heading out? Man, I would be on the water just about everyday. [can get italics to stop, lol]_


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm truly blessed..with lots in my rear view mirror. I was lucky in my work years and found something I became passionate about.. When that ended I gravitated back to where I came from. I'm lucky to have found a great lady the second time around too. I'm trying to eek out the most I can ...while I can


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

I don't much care for them either.. and didn't have a choice but to put one in. On the other hand I've caught some nice snook that were lurking under docks and around boat lifts. Our community permits docks and lifts with sensible restrictions on size and overall dimensions
The units were built in 1970 and are modest...


----------



## Alex Fernandez (Aug 16, 2017)

Someone once said "Variety is the spice of life"....


----------



## jon holsenbeck (Aug 20, 2017)

I think I'm going to buy a gheenoe LT 10 with no platform and a trolling mount in the bow. I'll have a push pole and an sup paddle also. If I'm fishing alone and not using the trolling motor I'll use the sup paddle from the bow. I'll put a leash on the paddle and quietly put it in the water when I'm ready to cast. Then I can just grab my fly rod and it's on.. I had a 15' gheenoe years ago and used a 6ft. canoe paddle when I fished by myself. It worked but an sup paddle would work much better due to to the extra length, imo.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> Divorce


Shiiiiit! I kept my boat...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Shiiiiit! I kept my boat...


Stay in Texas and don't move to Florida then 50 percent is hers.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Stay in Texas and don't move to Florida then 50 percent is hers.


It's the same here...I had my other skiff before we married and bought the Maverick after the papers were signed...I use more than 2% of my brain!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It's the same here...I had my other skiff before we married and bought the Maverick after the papers were signed...I use more than 2% of my brain!


Nice. That's why I got two boats she can have the shadowcast no wait the action craft. Thankfully she can't drive either so no worries there.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Wonder what the actual turnover rate is, 10%. 20%??. RV' s seem to be also this way. Many, many reasons owners change rigs or unload.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> Might be me, but is there a higher turnover on newer skiffs lately? I understand people wanting to upgrade larger / smaller etc, but why so many that are 1 owner and 2 years or less old and some look to have never been used. Maybe it just seems surprising to me because I don't venture into the classified section a whole lot anymore.
> Ideas/Opinions?


Impulse buyers with more money than they know what to do with, with grandiose dreams and no thought process, thinking it will help them be better fishermen (which ends up not happening for them and more work that they originally thought), who end up with buyer's remorse!


----------



## Danny Moody (Jan 22, 2016)

Ha! i just became a statistic. Selling my less than 2 year old Dragonfly Emerger for one a little bigger. Since we bought this boat, my 2 daughters have become fishing fanatics and the Emerger is a little tight with 3-4 on board.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I think everyone should start off fishing in a 14ft Jon boat and move up from there. It will make you appreciate a small fiberglass skiff alot more.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

CPurvis said:


> I think everyone should start off fishing in a 14ft Jon boat


Or it could make you hate fishing. I've seen it happen. Every boat has it niche.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I personally like the paid off boat myself that's why mines a 1995 and a shadowcast no payments.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Or it could make you hate fishing. I've seen it happen. Every boat has it niche.[/QUOTE
> 
> Well I guess but I think the main thing that can make someone hate fishing is not catching fish. And that has nothing to do with the boat your in. Also usually the harder you have to work for something the more rewarding it is. I guess everyone is wired differently.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Well I guess but I think the main thing that can make someone hate fishing is not catching fish. And that has nothing to do with the boat your in. Also usually the harder you have to work for something the more rewarding it is. I guess everyone is wired differently.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

Makes life interesting, and will make some folks return to golf.. .. The fishing thing comes from deep down, and can make you crazy.. When I'm not doing well, I just sit on the poling platform and drift away


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Because we drool over sexy marketing on Instagram and then realize we can't make the first boat payment!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Boat payment 450 a month. Truck payment 500. House payment 1000.00. How much work does it take to just cover that not including everyday necessities. That's probably one reasons even if you use it twice a month that is 250 per trip plus gas insurance etc.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

oysterhsdr said:


> It may be the instagram society where you look at tons of pictures of the flyrod positioned perfectly on the bow of a super sweet skiff, or the guy hand releasing a stud redfish, with his flyrod in his mouth, right by the logo of his skiff. In my experience fishing favors the stubborn and diligent, that endure the "boring" stretches where you're getting scorched by the sun because you know if you keep trying you may catch that awesome fish..... sometimes you do, but often times you don't.


You took the words right out of my mouth (though your words, a la Trump, are better). We live in a sound-bite, instant gratification world now, and catching fish from a skinny water skiff requires persistence, effort and patience that many new anglers simply lack.



oysterhsdr said:


> One of the older guys I look up to the most in the way they've structured their life as a whole has a 1542 alumacraft, powered by a 20hp Tohatsu and probably catches more redfish then anyone else I personally know, he also has no social media and just does it for the satisfaction and accomplishment of itself, as a 32 year old myself it's crazy that few people seem to live in the moment and enjoy the present as they are trying to capture it on their phone.


That's a very mature and thoughtful bit of perspective. About seven years ago I was camping with buddies in a remote spot of the Glades. The fog was so thick we'd abandoned any thought of running anywhere so we were having some drinks and smoking cigars (or something). I hear the lope of a small outboard that's missing on a cylinder, and after a time this dented old jonboat appears loaded down with rods and gear. The old guy at the tiller must have been in his mid-70s and he was soaked to the bone. He looked up at me and said "Son, I'm headed back but my motor's acting up. Will you keep an eye out for me on your way back?" I said "Yessir, but that won't be until tomorrow." He grinned at me and said "That's perfect. I'm not leaving 'til then either." Then he putted out into the fog. I realized I had just met my hero. That's the kind of person it takes to get very good at skinny water fishing -- the sort who loves it so much they'd never imagine selling their skiff since it's their link to a thrill they can't find elsewhere.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

My roots in fishing would probably be considered *******. I was born on the edge of US 41 in SW Miami before it was extended west and became a major roadway.
I'm glad I could buy a nice skiff at my retirement, but it really wouldn't matter cause I'd be fishing regardless. Fishing has really evolved with better equipment and much nicer boats, which is fine. My biggest concern and challenge is the pressure on the water and I'm frankly surprised I catch as family fish as I do. I am not jealous of those that have nicer fishing stuff than I do.. That's what makes the world go round.. I couldn't go to college but I worked my ass off to make sure my son could.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm a firm believer in doing the best you can with what you got and most of the time that usually ends up better than those who have more. Why? Because you had to work for it and that provides an insight that alot of people will never have.
Oh yeah and there is nothing better than slaying fish in my Jon boat right next to someone in there 30k dollar rig when they ain't catching [email protected]#. Ain't hatin just sayin. I would own one if I could.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

I got a 30k skiff.. and sold my house, and bought a condo so I could get it. I'm often happier on the boat than I am hanging around a house which always is in need of repair.. granted this may cost me my marriage but it's the real test of the strength of the relationship


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Palma Sola said:


> I got a 30k skiff.. and sold my house, and bought a condo so I could get it. I'm often happier on the boat than I am hanging around a house which always is in need of repair.. granted this may cost me my marriage but it's the real test of the strength of the relationship


Sounds like a smart move no lawn maintenance no house maintenance more time to fish sounds like a win all the way around. What kind of boat did you get?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Yeah ibwou


Palma Sola said:


> I got a 30k skiff.. and sold my house, and bought a condo so I could get it. I'm often happier on the boat than I am hanging around a house which always is in need of repair.. granted this may cost me my marriage but it's the real test of the strength of the relationship


i would have a hard time getting my wife to buy off on that one.


----------



## Palma Sola (Jun 5, 2016)

I told my wife my plans for retirement and she didn't think I was serious.. It's called downsizing.. and no house to clean either I bought a BT Vengeance ..


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice


----------

